

Sweden students riot over Instagram sex insults page - jrabone
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-20774640

======
drucken
Do we need a new term for these? Like "Insta-mob" or "Privacy mob"?

I guess one good thing has come out of this...

